# Great Quality Razor Blade Scraper



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the review. HF has some good things.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

a relative gives me nick nacks from HF as Christmas presents. This was included in the box. I just used it to scrape 30 years of crud off a cast iron bandsaw table. worked great. thanks for the review.

question: where do they sell the razor blades? walmarts?


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Look in the painting supplies section of your local big box store. I am sure Wall Mart would have them, but I get mine from Lowe's, Menards, or whatever other hardware store I am at. If you can't find them, just ask. They are very common! Most places carry 100 packs for ~$5-a pretty good deal IMHO.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Hf sales the blades


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

hey thanks. I never think to look when I'm at the borgs.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Harbor Freight also sells the blades and has them at SALE prices quite often : )


----------

